# Back Flow Preventer



## gdanielshm7 (Jun 26, 2019)

I need to install a Double Check back flow preventer on my irrigation system. Can someone please educate me for the codes I need to follow?


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2019)

Welcome 

Did you install the irrigation ?

Was it existing?

Your city sometimes has info handouts.

Do you have a company service your system?

Any firefighters that do irrigation ?


More than likely you need a testable assembly, someone may require an annual test.

I want to say fairly easy to install one.


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2019)

https://www.jea.com/About/Water_Sup...ackflow_Requirements/Lawn_Irrigation_Systems/

Every two years appears::

https://www.jea.com/About/Water_Supply/Backflow/Residential_Backflow_Requirements/


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2019)

If you are in J::


http://www.coj.net/departments/plan...sidential-backflow-prevention-requiremen.aspx


----------



## gdanielshm7 (Jun 26, 2019)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> Did you install the irrigation ?
> 
> ...




No, I did not install the system. When we bought this home in 1995, it was already installed with a separate meter.
I service my own system. I can do plumbing work easily.
Yes, JEA in now requiring a testing style assembly. A Zurn Wilksins 950 XLT2 was recommended. I can get it from Amazon for $153. It's easy to install.
I just need to know the codes. ie...minimum or maximum distance from the meter or property line. How high from ground level. Vertical vs. horizontal installation.


----------



## classicT (Jun 26, 2019)

gdanielshm7 said:


> No, I did not install the system. When we bought this home in 1995, it was already installed with a separate meter.
> I service my own system. I can do plumbing work easily.
> Yes, JEA in now requiring a testing style assembly. A Zurn Wilksins 950 XLT2 was recommended. I can get it from Amazon for $153. It's easy to install.
> I just need to know the codes. ie...minimum or maximum distance from the meter or property line. How high from ground level. Vertical vs. horizontal installation.


Follow the manufacturers specifications.


----------



## classicT (Jun 26, 2019)

https://www.zurn.com/media-library/web_documents/pdfs/installation/is950xlt2-pdf


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2019)

gdanielshm7 said:


> No, I did not install the system. When we bought this home in 1995, it was already installed with a separate meter.
> I service my own system. I can do plumbing work easily.
> Yes, JEA in now requiring a testing style assembly. A Zurn Wilksins 950 XLT2 was recommended. I can get it from Amazon for $153. It's easy to install.
> I just need to know the codes. ie...minimum or maximum distance from the meter or property line. How high from ground level. Vertical vs. horizontal installation.




You might check lowes or had, they should have it, not sure on the price

Or some towns have dyi irrigation supply stores or a plumbing store


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2019)

gdanielshm7 said:


> No, I did not install the system. When we bought this home in 1995, it was already installed with a separate meter.
> I service my own system. I can do plumbing work easily.
> Yes, JEA in now requiring a testing style assembly. A Zurn Wilksins 950 XLT2 was recommended. I can get it from Amazon for $153. It's easy to install.
> I just need to know the codes. ie...minimum or maximum distance from the meter or property line. How high from ground level. Vertical vs. horizontal installation.





http://www.coj.net/departments/plan...sidential-backflow-prevention-requiremen.aspx

You may not have to worry to much about depth


----------



## north star (Jun 26, 2019)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

gdanielshm7,

Check with your AHJ about any applicable Codes & the
testing and any inspections BEFORE you purchase
anything.......Are annual tests & certifications "required"
in your location ?.........If testing & certifications are
required, does a licensed & certified BFP Tester &
certifier have to perform these ?........Around here the
State Health Department regulates all BFP's, and
requires the BFP Testers to be fully licensed & certified
annually.........Go on-line to your State' Health
Department web site to do some research about BFP's
in your location.

Regarding the "vertical"  vs. "horizontal" type of BFP, the
manufacturer will specify how each type is to be
installed.........Some BFP's can be installed either way.

Recommend that you research the type and brand of BFP
BEFORE you do a "Quickee Purchase" on-line........Cheap
purchases on-line aren't always a good purchase.

You did not mention as to where you want to install a BFP.
Below grade, or above grade ?.........IMO, both locations
should be well insulated and easily accessible

$ ~ $ ~ $


----------



## ICE (Jun 26, 2019)

Be sure to use the Amazon link here at the forum.


----------



## HForester (Jun 28, 2019)

Just glancing at this post, a "double check valve assembly" for a lawn irrigation system didn't "smell right."  Looking deeper into the JEA information  it says:

"DCVA is allowed if the irrigation service was installed prior to May, 2014.  Irrigation services installed May, 2014 and after require RP backflow preventers."

In other words, DCVAs are "grandfathered" for irrigation system installations before May 2014. Normally, a DCVA would not be allowed (at least per the IPC.)  And per IPC Section 312.10.2 (same in the FPC),  testable BFPs must be tested at the time of installation and annually.


----------

